# [User Beiträge] Bibliothek für HMI-Grafiken



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo,
wir möchten in diesem Thread http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42766,
eine Bibliothek erstellen für HMI Grafiken. Meine Feststellung war das erstellen eine
Oberfläche, dauert bald länger wie das eigentliche Programmieren.
Dieses kommt dadurch zustande das immer mehr Information angezeigt werden soll
und die HMI immer mehr Aufgaben übernimmt, die sonst externe Softwaren übernommen
haben.

Ein großteil der Arbeit besteht ja daraus eine geeignete Grafik für Buttons oder Anzeigen
zu finden bzw. zu erstellen. In den oben gennanten Thread, sollen sotiert intressante
Links oder Grafiken hochgeladen werden.
Da ich den Thread schön aufgeräumt halten möchte, würde ich darum bitten, in diesen
Thread zu posten wenn ein Link entdeckt wurde oder jemand eine schöne Grafik hat,
ich werde dieses dann mit Quelle (Fußnote) in den anderen Thread einpflegen.

Ich möchte darum bitten das nur Grafiken hochgeladen werden, die kein Urheberrecht
verletzen, nicht das wir später von Abmahn Anwälten gehetzt werden. Wenn jemand
Problemme endeckt, z.b. eine Grafik die geschützt ist oder es können Grafiken nicht
gesehen oder runtergeladen werden, bitte hier melden.

Ich würde mich über einer regen Beteitigung freuen, damit wir alle davon Profitieren.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Hallo Helmut. Wie schon per PN geschrieben. So sieht das bei mir aus.

In einen Tread hatte ich das schonmal (und nicht nur ich). Im folgenden Zitat konnte ich die Bilder dann runterladen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

bei mir sieht das so aus:




aber wahrscheinlich kannst du das auch wieder nicht sehen 

Ich kann die Grafiken sogar auf den iPhone sehen, schau du doch mal bei
dir ob du da etwas siehst.
Hast du vlt. Firefox und irgend son App installiert das Grafiken blockt, damit
das Bild schneller aufgebaut wird?


----------



## rostiger Nagel

danke marcel


----------



## Matze001

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> danke marcel



Gern geschehen! Hab dich auch mal oben festgetackert!

Ich hoffe es kommt was ansehnliches Zustande, würde mich sehr freuen!

Auf ein gutes Gelingen!

Marcel


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> bei mir sieht das so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 13172
> 
> 
> aber wahrscheinlich kannst du das auch wieder nicht sehen
> 
> Ich kann die Grafiken sogar auf den iPhone sehen, schau du doch mal bei
> dir ob du da etwas siehst.
> Hast du vlt. Firefox und irgend son App installiert das Grafiken blockt, damit
> das Bild schneller aufgebaut wird?


 

DAS kann ich sehen........ ich hab IE8 ohne irgendwelchen Schnick Schnack


----------



## rostiger Nagel

das war jetzt ein .jpg und das andere sind .bmp, damit mann sie in
Paint weiterbearbeiten kann. Was sagt den jetzt dein Telefon. 

Ich habe die Grafiken ganz normal als .bmp hochgeladen. Entweder liegt
es an deinen Browser oder die Forensoftware ist kaputt


----------



## marlob

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das war jetzt ein .jpg und das andere sind .bmp, damit mann sie in
> Paint weiterbearbeiten kann. ...


Ich habe ein besseres Paint als du, ich kann auch jpg bearbeiten


----------



## rostiger Nagel

marlob schrieb:


> Ich habe ein besseres Paint als du, ich kann auch jpg bearbeiten


 
 ja die Holänder warn uns in der Technik schon immer voraus.

ich meinte das so, wenn mann .jpg speichert werden die Grafiken schon
mal unscharf (glaube ich mal gesehen zu haben).


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich meinte das so, wenn mann .jpg speichert werden die Grafiken schon mal unscharf (glaube ich mal gesehen zu haben).



Das hängt doch davon, wer auf den Grafiken zu sehen ist  und mit wessen Brille Du das dann betrachtest 

Spaß beiseite: bei JPGs kannst Du die Komprimierung (und somit den Schärfe-Verlust) einstellen. BMPs enthalten immer alles Pixels in voller Farbtiefe, haben deshalb keine Verluste und können in der Regel gut komprimiert werden.


----------



## Geminon

*re*

Die BMPs werden bei mir auch nicht an gezeigt.
Sonst ist das aber eine sehr gute Idee.
Ich benutze immer Screenshots von Solidworks um mir daraus Schaltflächen und Hintergründe zu basteln.


----------



## Geminon

Geminon schrieb:


> Die BMPs werden bei mir auch nicht an gezeigt.
> Sonst ist das aber eine sehr gute Idee.
> Ich benutze immer Screenshots von Solidworks um mir daraus Schaltflächen und Hintergründe zu basteln.


 
Das liegt an dem IE. Mit Chrome kann ich die BMPs auch sehen. Soviel zu Microsofts "Qualitätssoftware"...


----------



## rostiger Nagel

ich habe die woche meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und kann jetzt auch 
keine BMP's im Forum sehen. Das ist aber garnicht so gut, wenn ich Grafiken
in JPEG wandel, sehen die garnicht mehr so gut aus. Hat da jemand eine
Lössung, wie mann den IE einstellen kann das er wieder BMP's anzeigt?


----------



## Boxy

Das mit den Bilder ist ne Tolle Idee, kann man diese auch runterladen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Boxy schrieb:


> Das mit den Bilder ist ne Tolle Idee, kann man diese auch runterladen?


 
in Beitrag #1 ist ein Link zum FAQ Bereich dort sind Bilder


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich habe die woche meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und kann jetzt auch
> keine BMP's im Forum sehen. Das ist aber garnicht so gut, wenn ich Grafiken
> in JPEG wandel, sehen die garnicht mehr so gut aus. Hat da jemand eine
> Lössung, wie mann den IE einstellen kann das er wieder BMP's anzeigt?


 
Ich hab es auch noch nicht hinbekommen obwohl ich einmal testweise die IE-Sicherheit ganz runtergefahren habe. Sehr seltsam.......


----------



## Ralle

Ich kann das sehen! (Safari auf MaxOS)

@Helmut
Aber es fehlt ein kurzer Text zu jeder Grafik, denn mit einigen aus dem Bereich Status kann ich grad mal nichts anfangen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kann das sehen! (Safari auf MaxOS)
> 
> @Helmut
> Aber es fehlt ein kurzer Text zu jeder Grafik, denn mit einigen aus dem Bereich Status kann ich grad mal nichts anfangen.


 
werde ich noch mal überarbeiten, aber jetzt helf du mit mal beim IE


----------



## Nordischerjung

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab es auch noch nicht hinbekommen obwohl ich einmal testweise die IE-Sicherheit ganz runtergefahren habe. Sehr seltsam.......


Um welche Version vom IE handelt es sich denn?
Temporäre Dateien (Cache) schonmal gelöscht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Um welche Version vom IE handelt es sich denn?
> Temporäre Dateien (Cache) schonmal gelöscht?


 
das kann es bei mir nicht sein, das sytem ist so neu, praktisch noch
garnicht entjungfert.


----------



## Ralle

Also IE6 kann ich das sehen, wenn eingeloggt bin.
Wenn ich mich auslogge, dann sehe ich nur den Namen der Grafik.


----------



## Nordischerjung

Mit IE8 (noch nie vorher benutzt) geht es nicht.
Beim Rechtsklick auf das Rote Kreuz und dann Eigenschaften ist noch nicht einmal ein TYP angegeben, normal sollte dort bmp stehen


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Hab mir grade den IE 9 installiert. Jetzt sehe ich was.... aber naja....... irgendwie zu klein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hab mir grade den IE 9 installiert. Jetzt sehe ich was.... aber naja....... irgendwie zu klein.



Ups Axel, die ersten hab ich heute mal als JPEG hochgeladen, die aber das ist
nicht das ware ich glaub ich muss die wieder als BMP hochladen. 
Der neuste ist übrigens noch als BMP siehst du den?


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ups Axel, die ersten hab ich heute mal als JPEG hochgeladen, die aber das ist
> nicht das ware ich glaub ich muss die wieder als BMP hochladen.
> Der neuste ist übrigens noch als BMP siehst du den?


 

Natürlich sehe ich den nicht.... was für ein Dreck........ woran das wohl liegt ?


----------



## winnman

Hab gerade für eines unserer Projekte ein neues bildchen gezeichnet (ist für ein Wasserkraftwerk an dem gerade die FAH (Fisch aufstiegs Hilfe) neu gebaut wird.

Und da ein bisschen Spass sein muss, lass ich in der Visu da ein paar Fische raufschwimmen.

muss leider so klein sein.


----------



## Perfektionist

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ... ich glaub ich muss die wieder als BMP hochladen.


Helmut, da tust Du bestimmt gut dran. in 8Bit Farbtiefe (Basic-Panels!), da sehen die JPEG richtig schlimm aus ...

Idee: lass doch die JPEG als Voransicht und häng die Bilder als ZIP nochmals im BMP-Format mit dran.

Kennt sich da einer unserer PC-Cracks (ich denke da z.B. an Jochen K.) mit der Farbtiefe bei WinCE etc. aus und kann Tipps geben, wie man die Farben für die 8Bit-Geräte am besten wählt bzw. vorbereitet? Mir ist da irgendwie im Gedächtnis haften geblieben, dass die 8Bit-Farben einer BMP über eine Palette höherer Farbtiefe definiert werden. Aber wenn dann mehrere 8Bit Farbgrafiken mit unterschiedlichen Paletten zusammengefügt werden, diese Farbigkeit drunter leidet, wenn nicht alle die gleiche Palette benutzen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hi Perfekter,
mach ich, die JPEG hatte ich nur gewählt weil ich sie selber nicht mehr sehen
kann. Wichtig währe mir, das ich die BMP's wieder sehen könnte, wir werden 
doch hier ein PC Spezialisten haben der Rat weiß.


----------



## marlob

Wenn man mal nach vbulletin und bmp googlet scheinen da mehrere Foren die mit vBulletin laufen Probleme mit zu haben bmp files anzuzeigen.


----------



## Perfektionist

Hallo Helmut,
ich hab das gleiche Problem: IE8 und ich sehe die BMP nicht ...
deshalb der Vorschlag: lass die JPEG als Voransicht und häng zusätzlich die BMP als ZIP zum Download mit dran.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Das blöde ist ja das Mann die JPEG auch nicht gut erkennen kann, sie
sind klein und unscharf. Ich denke das irgendeine Sicherheitseinstellung
ist die man vlt ohne bedenken abschalten kann.


----------



## marlob

Helmut, hast du schon mal png probiert?


----------



## rostiger Nagel

marlob schrieb:


> Helmut, hast du schon mal png probiert?



Neh, müsste ich morgen mal machen.


----------



## PN/DP

Versuche es doch mal mit 256-Farben-*GIF*. Das ist verlustfrei und die Farbanzahl reicht allemal für Panels.

Harald


----------



## Approx

*Symbole aus Step7*

Falls es hier noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde:
Alle Symbole/Grafiken, die der Step7-Hardwarekatalog verwendet (z.B. Umrichtersymbole für DP usw.) findet man im BMP-Format unter
.._\Programme\Siemens\Step7\S7DATA\NSBMP_
Dort habe ich schon für Visio-Zeichnungen geräubert...

Gruß Approx


----------



## rostiger Nagel

...danke Approx, habe ich eingefüght!

So hier jetzt mal eine Auswahl von Grafik-Formaten
Anhang anzeigen Status_bmp.bmp


----------



## rostiger Nagel

also wie es aussieht ist PNG, das richtige Format, weil GIF auch wieder 
versucht etwas Transperent zu machen, was es nicht sein soll.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

@Ralle,
reicht die Beschriftung wie in diesen Beitrag aus ?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=319898&postcount=6


----------



## Ralle

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @Ralle,
> reicht die Beschriftung wie in diesen Beitrag aus ?
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=319898&postcount=6



Yep, das ist doch prima so!


----------



## rogseut

*Steuerkreuz*

Bitte schön das Benutz ich häufig um Bewegungen von Hand zu Steuern.
Die LED´s sind Statusanzeigen, links sind Funktionstasten für Sonderfunktionen. Greifer schliessen oder Um bestimmte Achsen anzuwählen.


----------



## rogseut

*Steuerkreuz fertig*

Und so Schaut dann mal aus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

rogseut schrieb:


> Und so Schaut dann mal aus.



Ja finde ich sehr gelungen, werde ich morgen mal versuchen im FAQ unterzubringen


----------



## tschortscho51

Hier noch 2 Links
http://safetylabelsolutions.com/store/index.html
http://www.iconarchive.com/


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Wo ich hier das grade lese... Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Symbol "Schutztür offen". Bisher hab ich da was selbstgebasteltes aber das gefällt mir nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## vita-2002

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Clear

http://www.iconspedia.com/

http://www.iconspedia.com/pack/i-like-buttons-1-61/


----------



## rostiger Nagel

danke Vita-2002 wird eingefüght


----------



## vita-2002

Wenn die Seite http://commons.wikimedia.org durchsucht, kann man noch mehr icons finden. z.B. als suche "Icon" eingeben, oder durch klicken auf beilibige Crystal Clear Icon. Dann kommt die Seite mit Icon, unten stehen noch mehr links.


----------



## mainzelmann

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Symbol "Schutztür offen". Bisher hab ich da was selbstgebasteltes aber das gefällt mir nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee?



In der DIN ISO 7000 gibt es die genormten Symbole Schutzabdeckung geöffnet (914) und Schutzabdeckung geschlossen (915). Von einer Schutztür habe ich dort leider nix gefunden


----------



## Zottel

Weil hier schon über JPEG oder BMP diskutiert wurde, ein paar Worte dazu:
BMP speichert x bytes pro pixel, ohne Kompression, ohne Verlust. Es ist daher ziemlich "fett". Zudem ist BMP eine Microsoft-Eigenheit.
Man kann ein Bild genauso komprimieren wie eine Textdatei, das bringt was wenn gleichfarbige Pixel wiederholt auftreten. Es ist verlustfrei. Das wird unter anderem bei GIF gemacht.
Es nützt aber nicht viel bei Fotos, weil da eher fließende Farb- und Helligkeitsverläufe auftreten. Sowas komprimiert JPEG besser. Das geht grob so, daß der Helligkeitsverlauf aus Grund- und Oberwellen zusammengesetzt wird. Läßt man Oberwellen weg, wird die Kompression effizienter und das Bild "matschiger". Es ist "verlustbehaftet".
Es macht wenig Sinn, eine Skizze mit nur 2 oder wenigen Farben JPEG zu komprimieren. Das Ergebnis sind graue Ränder um den schwarzen Strich und eine suboptimale Kompression. 
Das geht besser mit GIF oder PNG. Ohne Verlust, ohne Notwendigkeit, auf HiColor Grafikkarten die Color look up table mit den durch JPEG produzierten Grautönen zu füllen.
GIF kam in Verruf, weil es bis vor einigen Jahren Patenten unterlag und die Inhaber Lizenzgebühren verlangten.
Als Abhilfe wurde PNG entwickelt und weil es später kam, konnte es von  einigen neuen Erkenntnissen profitieren.  Deshalb sollte es heute besser als GIF sein, mit Ausnahme animierter Grafiken.
Ich habe mal das Bildchen 915.bmp geladen und mittels in GIMP in JPEG, GIF und PNG konvertiert:


----------



## c.wehn

*Achsen*

Hallo Leute...

ich mach gerade eine Visu für einen Kran mit recht vielen Achsen.

Hubwerk
Kranfahrt
Katzfahrt
Rotation
Kippen
Hilfshubwerk
Hilfskatzfahrt

hättet ihr eine Idee wie ich die Achsen Visualisieren könnte?
Für Menüsymbole etc?


----------



## D-DNRN

Die Idee mit den Bildchen ist Klasse, nur fehlt irgend wie ein Standard!

Toll wäre wenn in dem Sammelthread ganz oben erst mal Verweise auf evtl. passende Normen stehen würden, wir sind ja in Deutschland.

Dann sollten wir uns evtl. ein paar Designguides überlegen mit denen man solche Bildchen erstellt, dadurch könnten auch Bilder unterschiedlicher Designer zusammen verwendet werden, ohne das es blöd aussieht.
 >> Sprich: 
- Farbgebung mit Angabe der üblichen RGB /HTML Farbcodes damits auch immer schön gleich wirkt.
- Basissymbole evtl. als echtes Design mit Maßen für die Proportionen.
- Festlegen der Namen für solche Symbole, damit man sie auch wiederfindet.
- Festlegen der üblichen Größen (das ist zugegeben beim Wildwuchs der HMI Systeme etwas schwierig aber oft ein Problem.)
- dann alle Bilder HIER als BMPs. posten damit man erst mal eine verlustfreie saubere Vorlage hat.

Das Umwandeln in andere Datei-Formate ist schnell erledigt, dafür gibts tausende Programme. 
Empfehlen kann ich z.B. IrfanView (macht ganze Verzeichnisse in Sekunden in quasi beliebige andere Formate)  oder IcoFx für Icons *.ico am besten.

Und wenn das alles dann steht würde ich dafür evtl. ein Progrämmchen schreiben das diese Standard-Bilder als eine Art Bibliothek verwaltet und euch per Knopfdruck in allen gewünschten Größen für euer aktuelles Projekt exportiert. Das Programm wird dann natürlich auch hier kostenlos gepflegt.


----------



## Tschoke

Also ich mache meine Icons meistens selber und zwar mit Open Office Draw.
Geht meistens schneller als die passenden zu suchen. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach und ich finde sie sehen gar nicht schlecht aus. 
Hab mal allle die ich bis jetzt selber gemacht habe angehängt. Schaut sie euch an.

HowTo: http://de.openoffice.org/doc/oooauthors/draw/07-3d-objekte-erstellen-und-bearbeiten.pdf


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

Tschoke schrieb:


> Also ich mache meine Icons meistens selber und zwar mit Open Office Draw.
> Geht meistens schneller als die passenden zu suchen. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach und ich finde sie sehen gar nicht schlecht aus.
> Hab mal allle die ich bis jetzt selber gemacht habe angehängt. Schaut sie euch an.



Vom Prinzip her nicht schlecht, ich würde es aber so machen dass alle Icons im gleichen Winkel stehen, und auch das Licht immer aus der gleichen Richtung kommt. Für Windows-Icons gibt es z.B. von Microsoft eigene Guidlines wie die Icons für verschiedene Betriebssysteme (XP/Vista/Win7) aussehen müssen, damit sie sich gut ins Umfeld einbinden.
Man kann sich ja auch eigene Richtlinien ausdenken, nur einheitlich sollten die Symbole schon sein.

Mit der Farbwahl würde ich mir auch ein paar mehr Gedanken machen. Ich halte Icons und Hintergründe immer relativ schlicht, damit es nicht von wichtigen Betriebszuständen wie Störungen etc. ablenkt. Mir hätten deine Icons zusätzlich einen viel zu hohen Kontrast.


----------



## Crossy

Hier für einen Luftwäscher mit Betrieb, Befüllen, Entleeren, Reinigungszustände und Störung


----------



## RrBd

Hallo, für alle, die eher im Bereich Gebäudeautomation / Heizung, Klima, Lüftung arbeiten gibt es bei Saia Icons zum Herunterladen:
<http://www.sbc-support.ch/index.htm?http://www.sbc-support.ch/pcd8/pxxx/icon-gallery/icon-gallery.htm>
Über verwendungsbeschränkungen (nur mit Saia ...9 ist mir nichts bekannt.

Grüße

Rainer Bielefeld


----------



## rogseut

Hier kommt ja schon einiges zam so langsam!!!


----------



## Perfektionist

nachdem ich mich nun einen halben Tag lang dumm und dämlich gesucht habe 

ich suche ein Icon für vor- bzw. rückblättern, das keinen Pfeil enthält, um eine Unverwechselbarkeit von Navigation und Verstellung zu gewährleisten, z.B. ein Buch mit links oder rechts angeblätterter Seite.


----------



## Matze001

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wo ich hier das grade lese... Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Symbol "Schutztür offen". Bisher hab ich da was selbstgebasteltes aber das gefällt mir nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee?




Ja das geht mir auch so... Wäre schon interessant ein solches Symbol zu haben. Bisher mache ich es je nach Türart ("normale Tür", "Maschinentür", "Schiebetür" etc,...) aber einfach ein einheitliches Symbol das ich ggf. blinken lassen kann wäre schon nett!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## winnman

Wie wärs mit dem Verkehrsschild "Achtung beschrankter Bahnübergang"?

Also Achtungschild mit dem Schranken (den ev. in offenstellung gezeichnet)?

Das sollte dann doch fast DAU sicher sein .


----------

